# Revenge (TV show) (beware spoilers!)



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey friends! Is anyone else as obsessed with the new show Revenge as I am?

I'd love to talk theories about who the murderer is; Jack vs. Daniel; fave characters; episode reactions; etc.

Also, the music on the show is fabulous! I've already discovered several new songs/artists (like Agnes Obel).


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Love this show.  Murderer is the new girl that just showed up, the real Emily Thorne.  I have a feeling she is going to be a real stinker.  Great show


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the murderer is that friend Daniel brought over (and yes I did watch the first ep just to see if he was there).
I think that girl might be important now, but I think she only wants an easy life, no fuss, no trouble.
Noland is there at the party with her, she herself is there at the party and Jack wouldn't do it.

I really live the series ^^


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

YAY haha so glad it's not just me!!

I was starting to think the murderer is Tyler too (Daniel's friend) because he's obviously a creep and a psycho. But yeah, the real Emily could be a candidate. I'm really curious to see what she's after in the next new episode. (2 weeks from now, wah!)

The Nolan/Tyler thing took me by surprise... Gabriel Mann (who plays Nolan) tweeted that the funniest Revenge tweet he's gotten from a fan so far is someone saying, "NYLER!??!?!" Hehe.

I freaking love Jack, aka Nick Wechsler, ever since his days on Roswell. This character is really different from that Jack though (in Roswell he played Jack Valenti, sheriff's son). I'm not sure how realistic it is that he has had feelings for a little girl he knew almost 20 years ago... BUT I don't care, lol.

That said, Daniel is really growing on me. I know there's no point getting attached, considering we saw him die in the pilot, but I'm kind of glad they're making this hard on me.

They do a good job making Victoria semi-sympathetic too. I'm very confused about Ashley now, thanks to the end of the last episode. Emily walks that line between righteous and insane really well. And I love Charlotte and Declan's relationship -- it's like this one pure thing amidst all the scheming and lies. (Even if Dec is a little rough around the edges.)

And yeah, I totally rewatched the pilot too! To see what other clues I could pick up. Looking back, there's more possibility that Jack was dragging his body out of the water to try and HELP, not because he was guilty.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else would be interested, but apparently ABC put up the pilot script of Revenge on the Kindle (regular price 99 cents, right now free):



I just read it tonight and it was interesting to see the subtle changes. Tyler's character was originally introduced in the pilot, then I guess they decided to save him for later. And funny enough, he was British while Ashley was not, and then in the show they ended up vice versa!

Jack had a girlfriend, which was cut. And some of the names were different... I think that's about it. No real insight into who the killer is, but it's still quite interesting, and a quick read.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone watch the most recent ep? It was ... different, from what I expected. "Amanda" seems crazy, and that makes her a dangerous ally. Actually it's interesting how she parallels Tyler on Daniel's side, now that I think about it.

I'm still loving all the sweetness between Charlotte and Declan -- it's such a nice change of pace from all the drama and lying and intrigue.

Next week's ep looks like it's going to be ridiculous (romantic drama) but I know teasers aren't always representative.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooh, Revenge just got a fairly favorable review from the New Yorker: http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/television/2011/12/12/111212crte_television_nussbaum?currentPage=2


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oohhh, just found out that Forever Young Adult (a hilarious book blog) recapped a couple episodes of Revenge and means to keep doing it. I guess I'll just discuss my love of this show over there. Feel free to join me!

http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2011/12/08/revenge-1x10-loyalty/

http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2011/11/03/revenge-1x7-charade/


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I love Revenge!

I wasn't watching it but someone on my twitter feed was crazy for it so I decided to give it a try. I was hooked right from the start.

I'm not enamored with Charlotte/Declan, but mostly because I think it's wasting my 45 minutes a week of time.

I hate to be a stickler,


Spoiler



but we don't know for sure Daniel is dead. We know he gets shot and appears dead, but that's not the same thing. Considering what we know about Emily now, I think it's safe to say she might have planned the whole thing just to mess with Victoria.


 I don't think that's the likeliest scenario, but it is possible.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

YAAAAAAY a fellow fan!! I don't know why we seem to be so few and far between, considering Revenge is winning its timeslot with its target demographic... Anyway.

Agreed: it's POSSIBLE that ____ is not in fact going to ____. BUT. I read somewhere that the second half of the season (or maybe it was the second season?) revolves around a "whodunnit" murder mystery, soooo... Odds aren't great.

That said, Revenge is full of twists (which I LOVE) so who knows, lol.


So, what are your loves/hates about Revenge? Example:

My loves: Jack. The fashion. Emily VanCamp's "don't mess with me" faces. Sammy the lives-forever dog. Charlotte/Declan (though I know that's in the hate column for you). Madeline Stowe.

My hates: Tyler (the character, not the actor) but we're supposed to hate him so that's okay. Umm... that's it! At least that I can think of right now.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> YAAAAAAY a fellow fan!! I don't know why we seem to be so few and far between, considering Revenge is winning its timeslot with its target demographic... Anyway.
> 
> Agreed: it's POSSIBLE that ____ is not in fact going to ____. BUT. I read somewhere that the second half of the season (or maybe it was the second season?) revolves around a "whodunnit" murder mystery, soooo... Odds aren't great.
> 
> ...


You can have a murder mystery without there actually being someone dead, happens all the time!

Overall the acting is incredible. Madeline Stowe and Emily VanCamp in particular are amazing. Jack and Sam are definitely a highlight for me. I think Tyler is a fantastic character, though I don't _like_ him very much. I love the Emily/Nolan friendship, so wonderfully complex.

I'm not fond of Declan, Ashley, Daniel or Charlotte. To me they all seem like characters that could be done better. I think it's probably just that they aren't written as robustly. I'm not saying they are terrible, just lacking in comparison.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I hear you on Ashley in particular. The twist that she's "ambitious" was interesting, but I'm not sure anything about her makes that much sense. What's she doing in the Hamptons? Where does she get all the nice clothes on her supposedly measly salary? Is she really Emily's friend or not? What is her end goal? Etc.

And yes! Nolan and Emily are both such complex characters, it makes their "friendship" all the more interesting. I loved the way he really dug into her at the end of the last episode. I mean, it was harsh, but it needed to be said.

PS: Did the trailer for the next episode just blow your mind or what??

Oh, I forgot to mention another thing I like: great music in the show. I've picked up several songs from various episodes, like "For You" by Angus and Julia Stone, "Riverside" by Agnes Obel, and "Twice" by Little Dragon.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOVED last night's episode!! Ashton Holmes (the actor who plays Tyler) deserves MAJOR props, IMO.

Another hilarious recap here (not by me, although I left my opinions in the comments): http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2012/01/05/revenge-1x11-duress/


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I am actually a little disappointed that Victoria is buying everything so easily. I wanted to see her like reverse mystery everything. I'm very curious as to


Spoiler



who will end up being the one shooting Daniel now because I thought for sure it was Tyler.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I think it's easy to buy everything when the story you're being sold makes so much sense. Tyler was a perfect fall guy, and Emily and Nolan managed to make all the pieces fit together.

However, obviously things are going to continue coming up and looking suspicious, so I think Victoria will start question again. (Yay!) Emily will probably try to pin things on Amanda now… We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Last nights show was AMAZING!!! So many pieces to the puzzle in one ep 

Also, I think Nolan is in love with Emily (or at least her mind) 


I just got a haircut and it reminds me of the black hair Emily dons in some of the flashbacks, though slightly longer


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched it! What makes you think Nolan is in love with Emily, or that she thinks that? I just liked that they were friends again, on the same team. No more Tyler getting in the way.

I think I'm in the minority, but I still like all the sweet stuff between Charlotte and Declan. (PS: totally called the thing with Charlotte!) Hate Amanda for ruining Jack's life. Although if he's really into her, maybe he kind of deserves it?

I feel like last week's episode was resolving the big arc and cliffhanger from the first half of the season. I feel like this episode is setting up the big chain of events for the rest of the season. Exciting!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Nolan continues to be one of my favorite parts of the show. I don't think he's in love with her, although the thought did occur to me that he was in love with her Dad, and that's why he's going to all this trouble now.

I also had the thought that maybe


Spoiler



the lawyer is actually working for Emily, though he might not know it


, did anyone else get that impression? I know he's one of the people she's out to get, but it seems like he's steering everything to what she'd want a little too perfectly.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

@Kristan, I don't mean in her head, I meant that he likes the way she thinks. Mentally they are both so twisted but also so damn smart.

Charlotte & Declan is sweet, they are the only "normal" couple that is going on right now.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

@Coral-
Yep, that's more or less what I was hinting at and wondering about too!

@kiazishiru-
LOL OOHHHH I get it. Yes. I think he does like the way she thinks, in a weird way. I mean, I think they both hate all these fake rich people around them, and so he's sort of happy when they get what's coming. That said, he's a bit more compassionate than Emily. I think he occasionally feels guilty about what they're doing.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, I LOVED last night's ep. I feel like we saw a lot of character development -- in Conrad and Emily in particular. The last couple minutes (conversation with Nolan on the beach, and then conversation with Daniel on the swing) were, in combination, heartbreaking. Sigh.

I do think it was genius how they wrote the conversation between Daniel and Victoria, too. She never actually SAYS anything incriminating, she just doesn't correct Daniel when he leaps to conclusions.

Bah. More and more I feel so bad for Daniel and Charlotte. As the saying goes, you don't get to choose your family. But if you could, I'm pretty sure they'd choose new parents.

Prediction:


Spoiler



Amanda is not really gone that easily.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Agreed! This week's episode was great! Such a good show. *sigh*

I was pleased my prediction


Spoiler



about the lawyer


 came true.

The conversations are always good. There's so much subtext and you really get to feel Emily's behind the scenes manipulation in action.

Regarding Charlotte


Spoiler



I had an inkling about her parentage a few weeks ago, but I wasn't sure. I do think maybe they're setting up like a reverse twist there. We know Emily did manipulate at least part of that genetic test and it seemed to come a little too easy. I feel like that would be a good way to stick it to Conrad for being a general dirtbag.



I don't know, even though they are obviously trying to make Charlotte sympathetic, I'm just not feeling her. I don't know if it's the actress or not, but she just doesn't touch me the way some of the rest of the cast does. Maybe I'm just tired of all her poor little rich girl pouting. Blech. Heck, I feel more for Amanda than I do for Charlotte. Especially after she said once again she'd do anything for Emily, even after all their boy trouble. 

I'm also still meh about Daniel, but warming to him slowly. It doesn't help that Jack is just so damn charming. Every time I see Daniel with Ems I just want to push him out of the way.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard this show was really good and my sister and niece watched it, so I finally found the time to go to Hulu and watch all of the episodes. I just watched the current one last night and wow! I have to admit the first few episodes didn't really grab me. I wondered how long the show could last if Emily took down one person on each show...eventually she'd run out of people to destroy. But they changed that a bit and the last 5 episodes have been really good! Can't wait for the next new one!

I'm not real sure about Declan yet, but I do agree that his relationship with Charlotte is the only normal one right now. I do feel sorry for Daniel and Charlotte as their parents are so messed up!

I don't trust Amanda (the real Emily) yet. I'm not sure what her motives are and I don't really believe that she left. I feel bad that Jack is getting all wrapped up in this mess.

I need to go back and watch the first episode again. Now that I know who everyone is, maybe it will be easier to spot something I missed the first time!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay, KindleGirl, welcome to the party! I'm totally with you: the first few eps were engaging, but you had to wonder how long that format could possibly last. I'm glad the writers moved away from that 1-takedown-per-episode structure and are now working on more character relationships and such.

Btw, Forever Young Adult's recap for this latest episode is up! Love the snark as always.  http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2012/01/19/revenge-1x13-commitment/

Oh, I totally don't trust TRET either. (TRET = The Real Emily Thorne, vs TRAC = The Real Amanda Clarke) I'm definitely worried about what happens next with her -- when she comes back, and how/why.

So, I definitely recommend rewatching the first episode, b/c I had the same urge! I will say, however, that I didn't pick up on anything *extra*. At least not anything solid. But it was a lot of fun to watch with new eyes, especially regarding TRAC's relationships with Ashley and and Nolan.


----------



## revengelover (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, first blog, but love this show!  we havnt had quality trash tv in a long time and this is really well done - i have but one question, where has the dog been?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

GOOD QUESTION. Why wasn't Sammy barking his head off or tearing a limb off the guy that attacked Jack? True, 16 yrs old is like double the average lifespan for a Golden... but hey, zombie dog's been strong enough in the other episodes.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I figured he wasn't in the apartment for whatever reason. Maybe he was keeping his keen canine eyes on Amanda in case she ran off with the shot glasses!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

BWAHAHAHA score! The Fug Girls took on Revenge: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-the-last-three-episodes-01-2012

Fashion + snark = hilarity.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

New episode tonight!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HAHA yup I'm so stoked!! And recently on FB they posted this enigmatic message with a picture from the engagement party (from the pilot episode): http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=360789473933870&set=a.287794547900030.82251.218382761507876&type=1










_It appears we've come full circle..._


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, the writing of this episode seemed kinda weak to me... but what actually happens was great, and the performances of Jack and TRET were so good!

(Also, am I crazy, but was Conrad kind of the good guy in this installment of crazy??)

CANNOT WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK'S HOLY COW OMG ALL WILL BE REVEALED AT LAST!

(Okay, not really all. Or probably even much. But some! Some will be revealed!)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol....I thought Conrad acutally looked like a good guy in this episode too! Felt bad for Charlotte and the way she found out about her father. I really feel sorry for Jack and how he's so caught up in the middle of all the lies.

Looking forward to next week and finally seeing some of it revealed!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I was glad that Charlotte got to know the truth, though, and that it didn't have to be TRAC who told her. I also really loved that Conrad was like, "You will ALWAYS have me." I'm sure that's hard for Charlotte to believe right now, but I do think he meant it. (Or am I being totally naive??)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I was glad Charlotte found out too, but the way she found out was kind of crappy. I thought Conrad sounded sincere about her always having him...but I was surprised how fast he pulled away from her when he found out he wasn't her father...which I didn't expect him to do.

Who took the box from TRAC's house? Tyler? Or TRET?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was TRET, because TRAC picked up that RSVP which read "Emily Thorne will attend" the Fire & Ice engagement ball.

That's what she gets for trusting a mentally imbalanced juvenile delinquent, I guess... (Although as I said, I quite sympathized with TRET last night.)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

That was my thinking with the invitation as well, but I know Tyler is returning to the show so I thought maybe this was how. If I remember right, he knows the box is there too. Did TRET know about the box? I can't remember! Guess we'll probably find out next week....is it Wednesday yet?!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't remember if TRET knew about the box, but I don't think Tyler did...

"is it Wednesday yet?!"

LOL I know, right?

Btw, new hilarious recap from Forever Young Adult: http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2012/02/09/revenge-1x14-perception/


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> Lol....I thought Conrad acutally looked like a good guy in this episode too! Felt bad for Charlotte and the way she found out about her father. I really feel sorry for Jack and how he's so caught up in the middle of all the lies.
> 
> Looking forward to next week and finally seeing some of it revealed!


I love this show. I also feel really sorry for Charlotte. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I just hope that the man who brought her up as his won daughter will continue being her father. A biological father doesn't automatically translate to a father.


----------



## watchingfromuk (Feb 12, 2012)

My guess for thief:


Spoiler



Nolan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

But I don't see why


Spoiler



Nolan


 would do it... I dunno, I don't think some big trick; I think it's


Spoiler



TRET, just like the note says


.

I seriously can't wait for next week! I want to know if the writers pull a switcheroo and kill someone else instead of Daniel, and regardless of who the body is, who pulled the trigger.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

TONIGHT! IT'S HERE! TONIGHT IS HERE!!

Btw, stumbled upon a sneak peek (only 40 seconds, no spoilers) from the episode: http://player.swagbucks.com/free_videos/et_online/revenge_sneak_peek/531/164268/


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It is finally here!!

I'm hoping tonight answers more questions than it creates!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow. I might need to rewatch that episode to take it all in. Just... wow.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow indeed.  Did not see that coming!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! My guess about Tyler stealing the box was right! I'm glad he was the one killed. But I wasn't expecting all the twists in this one...that was one wild ride! I think I also am going to watch it again just to make sure I caught everything. What do you make of TRET getting in the car with Mr. Takedo? Is he helping out TRAC and going to make her disappear?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Wow! My guess about Tyler stealing the box was right! I'm glad he was the one killed. But I wasn't expecting all the twists in this one...that was one wild ride! I think I also am going to watch it again just to make sure I caught everything. What do you make of TRET getting in the car with Mr. Takedo? Is he helping out TRAC and going to make her disappear?


Way to go on the guessing! I LOVED TRET in this. The way she kind of ping-ponged between Tyler and TRAC as she tried to figure out who was being true to her, and then when she went to see if Jack loved her before going to "save" TRAC!!!!

I do think Takedo is planning to make TRET disappear (in a non-creepy way, I hope) based on what he said when he picked her up.

Oh, and I LOVED the moment Nolan was like, "GO WITH JACK" (to TRAC). He seemed so sincere, such a hopeless romantic.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I loved that part with Nolan too! It did seem so sincere and I wanted her to leave with Jack too....but of course we know she couldn't.

I couldn't keep up with TRET! She was bouncing all over the place between people. 

Now we have to wait 2 weeks to see more!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think she bounced a bit, but she really loves TRAC as a sister, which I respected. And this interaction slayed me:

TRET: "You took away the one thing that ever mattered in my life."
TRAC: "I had to protect Jack from all of this."
TRET: "... I meant you and me."

*heart breaks*

OH! And TRET's expression when Tyler tells her (unwittingly) about how TRAC protected her by framing HIM for Frank's murder!!

GAH just so many good moments last night. Definitely need to re-watch.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think they actually meant as a sister. They both give that excuse but I always felt (especially the things they left unsaid) meant they used to be lovers. Which is another reason why they both don't like to see the other with a guy (which has been quite obvious), even if those guys hadn't been Jack and Daniel they would still not have liked it.

I think Tyler lost TRET when he told her about Frank.

I am curious about Takedo, is he now on TRAC's side or on his own side now?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, let's put it this way: I think they'd be very happy for you and some viewers to interpret TRET and TRAC's relationship that way. But I'm a big fan of strong sisterly relationships, so that's how I'm choosing to view it. 

Very curious about Takedo too. Will be interesting to see what they make of him.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Well, let's put it this way: I think they'd be very happy for you and some viewers to interpret TRET and TRAC's relationship that way. But I'm a big fan of strong sisterly relationships, so that's how I'm choosing to view it.
> 
> Very curious about Takedo too. Will be interesting to see what they make of him.


That's how I've always seen it too. I think the only guy they hate seeing each other with is Jack, because they both love him and want him. I don't think TRET has any problem seeing TRAC with Daniel or anyone else.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Woooo, new snarky recap up: http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2012/02/23/revenge-1x15-chaos/comment-page-1/

I love the comments on those posts too.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Woohoo! New show tonight! Think we'll find out who actually shot Tyler, or think that will stay a secret for a while? I know they arrest Daniel for it but I'm not convinced he did all the shooting. Think TRET had a hand in it??


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so glad you said something! For some reason I didn't think there was a new episode tonight.

I don't really think Daniel did it either. Somehow he just doesn't seem tough enough, lol. TRET for sure is tough enough, but she told Jack she didn't, and I don't think she'd lie to him. (But maybe I'm being naive?)

That leaves Tyler himself in some sort of accident, or the Takeda, or someone else we aren't even thinking of (like Nolan or Ashley, but I also don't think it's Nolan). Also, they could introduce a completely new character, you know?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I know what you mean....another twist thrown in is a possibility. But others on the beach had to have seen who did it, didn't they? Did the TRET arrive after Tyler was shot? I just wonder how many episodes it will take to get to the truth....lol.

Maybe Tyler and Daniel wrestled with the gun and Tyler got shot....but then there were 2 more shots after that, weren't there? Seems I remember hearing or reading somewhere that the first shot was by someone different than the others....maybe I'm just imagining that I heard/read that. Guess we'll see what happens tonight...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

PHEW! I'm so glad they let us know what really happened on the beach. It also explains why we saw Daniel's body falling, and the 2 additional gunshots.

Other thoughts, hidden behind spoiler tags (unless you are reading this via email):



Spoiler



- Police totally can't tell you not to leave the area.
- "No one loves my son more than I do." That's probably true. And kinda creepy, lady.
- A Takeda and Nolan partnership??!?! Iiiiinteresting... I wonder what else they've been up to / will get up to.
- Building a swing = "not all bad"? That's the best endorsement TRAC can offer?
- I knew Declan wouldn't sell his brother out! (Despite the show's best attempts to make me suspicious.) But now I'm worried he's going to take the fall...
- I actually quite liked how Victoria and Conrad were in this episode. The complexity of having to be allies -- simply because they are parents still, even if they are not man and wife -- and also the echoes of their past controversy.
- Oh Daniel is SO not tough enough for prison. (Er, and I feel like "maximum security Riker's Island" is not likely for a first time offender. But maybe I'm wrong.)
- Ashley = b*tch! But then we knew that already, I guess.
- What on earth does Takeda owe David Clarke that he's willing to go to THIS length for TRAC??
- "The OTHER boy you have feelings for." Meaning she DOES genuinely care for both of them? It did seem like that... Oh I love how twisted that makes everything!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Me too! I am SO glad they didn't make us wait to find out what happened on the beach! Not a total surprise about Takeda, but yet that really wasn't what I was expecting.

-I liked Victoria and Conrad in this one too. They had to figure out how to work together.
-I agree - Daniel is not tough enough for prison. I thought maximum security was a little extreme too...he hasn't even been convicted yet, but I guess it adds to the drama!
-Ashey's determined to get something out of her job as a party planner other than her paycheck!
-I thought TRAC had feelings for Daniel too. It's going to be interesting.....
-Not sure what the David Clarke/Takeda connection is, but will be interesting to find out.

I feel like I need to watch each episode twice to make sure I didn't miss anything. There has been so much happening lately that you can't miss anything that's said or you may miss a lot.

April? REALLY?! We have to wait until then to see what happens next??


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I was so surprised to see the episode. A lot of things were like WTF 

Yeah, why is Takeda taking so many chances with everybody?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Emily VanCamp (TRAC) was on Ellen the other day and Gabriel Mann (Nolan) was on Ellen today. Ellen is a big fan of Revenge and was asking them why they aren't on every Wednesday. They were both very nice and it was fun to see them on her show. Gabriel was pretty funny today. He was making jokes about a lot of things, but one is his car....a gold Saturn station wagon he calls his "Golden Globe"!  Funny to watch!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

So? Why aren't they on every Wednesday?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Raffeer said:


> So? Why aren't they on every Wednesday?


I think it's because of either sports or some other seasonal thing, just like the week some channels don't run things for a week in autumn.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Emily VanCamp (TRAC) was on Ellen the other day and Gabriel Mann (Nolan) was on Ellen today. Ellen is a big fan of Revenge and was asking them why they aren't on every Wednesday. They were both very nice and it was fun to see them on her show. Gabriel was pretty funny today. He was making jokes about a lot of things, but one is his car....a gold Saturn station wagon he calls his "Golden Globe"! Funny to watch!


Oh thanks for the heads-up! I love Ellen, and she has the best taste (Revenge, SYTYCD, etc.). Here are clips from the official Ellen YouTube. Unfortunately Gabriel's is only partial, not sure about Emily's -- it seems full:

Emily on Ellen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXre59jnjlo
Gabriel on Ellen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km2qBdAo4Bg

I DIED laughing at the part where Emily talks about Hiro taping the Japanese lines to his chest.

Also, I like Gabriel's normal voice much better than his quiet/conspirator voice.

Like you guys, Ellen asks them why they aren't on every Wednesday. (No real good answers, but it's pretty common anymore for shows, especially popular ones that won't lose viewers, to take breaks. Grey's does it all the time.)


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this show!


Spoiler



I had no idea Takeda was involved to that point. I knew he was involved but wow... Why is he so busy protecting TRAC and putting himself in harm's way? But he did warn her she was losing control of her own plan.


 It's my Wednesday night guilty pleasure. I am going to go out of my mind until April when it comes back on. "Revenge" is my favorite of all the new shows that came on in 2011. I haven't seen a good trashy soap opera in years. Even my husband loves it. We can't turn away. It's like a train wreck.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay, another fan. Welcome! And yes, waiting till April is going to be rough.

Forever Young Adult posted their latest recap: http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/2012/03/01/revenge-1x16-scandal/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooo, stumbled upon these "sexy" (but also kind of ridiculous) photos of the Revenge cast:

http://www.gotceleb.com/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-photoshoot-2011-11-08.html/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-hot-photoshoot-01

http://www.gotceleb.com/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-photoshoot-2011-11-08.html/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-hot-photoshoot-02

http://www.gotceleb.com/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-photoshoot-2011-11-08.html/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-hot-photoshoot-03

All the young cast members, prob my fave: http://www.gotceleb.com/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-photoshoot-2011-11-08.html/emily-vancamp-2011-tyler-shields-hot-photoshoot-08


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

The show is such a guilty pleasure. The only one in the cast I recognized off the bat was Victoria. I've seen Madeleine Stowe in all sorts of movies, especially "12 Monkeys" and "Last Of The Mohicans".

I record it but when I watch it the next day, I won't even answer the phone if it rings. It's "Revenge" time!


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

My daughter got me hooked on this show and I LOVE it! Waiting for Wednesday night is such torture!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome, new fans! Great to have you hear. Can't wait to discuss new eps in April. Feel free to gush/rant/sound off on anything in the meantime.

Also, here's another "Fug the Show" from Go Fug Yourself, with lots of fun commentary along with the fashion: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-03-2012


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Apparently we can expect a big cliffhanger at the end of the season...

http://www.deadline.com/2012/03/revenge-will-end-season-with-cliffhanger-but-tie-loose-ends-in-case-its-not-renewed/

... whether or not the show gets renewed for a 2nd season!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh man, they better renew them for a 2nd season! How could they leave us hanging?!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cool (visually) new promo on the Revenge FB page: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150556882753204


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooo, and according to this "exclusive scoop," Emily VanCamp and Joshua Bowman are dating?!

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Revenge-Exclusive-Scoop-1043437.aspx

(It's from Feb, so there are no more spoilers, assuming you're caught up on the series.)

After googling, other Hollywood sources seem to corroborate that.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

It's baaaaack!

I thought the episode was alright. Curious to see where the painter fits into all this. And how the brother vs. girlfriend debate continues to play out for Declan...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Only 2 more episodes this season! They are throwing so much into the episodes it's hard to keep up! Will be interesting to see how it all wraps up...although I know they are leaving us with a cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

So excited it's on tonight! I can't believe only two episodes are left. 



KindleGirl said:


> Only 2 more episodes this season! They are throwing so much into the episodes it's hard to keep up! Will be interesting to see how it all wraps up...although I know they are leaving us with a cliffhanger at the end.


I have a feeling they are going to leave us on an awful cliffhanger, too.

What I've found interesting about the last few episodes is how well they've made the villains sympathetic and the heroes seem tainted. I love it when what we "know" about characters turns out to be wrong.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Besides marrying Daniel, I wonder what else TRET has planned for him. She was NOT happy that he stuck with his family. I thought before this she was pretty sympathetic towards him, but after he did the interview and stood behind his dad, she was ready to kill him. 

Had to laugh during last night's episode and the flashback. Jack was pretty funny looking. 

Did I see on the previews that TRET and Jack were kissing?? I wonder if they finally get together.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched the flashback episode. I actually really liked it -- it had more of the revenge-y feel of the early episodes. And I love that bunch of the guest stars came back. I wonder if it was some sort of weird strange happy reunion for them? Like, I can totally picture that group having a blast together between takes.

But yes, I LOL-ed at Flashback Jack. I mean, there was nothing technically wrong with him… But the hair… And the hat… LOL.

The previews did show TRET and Jack about to kiss. I'm all for that, but more importantly, the previews showed TRET with blood all over her face telling someone that she would be the last thing they saw before they died! Who!? Who is she throttling?!

I can't wait to find out. 

Is next week's episode the last of the season?

Oh, this wasn't vital information, but I liked the scene between Nolan and Mr. Porter. Also all the scenes with James Tupper and little Amanda. It was kind of weird how there were flashbacks within flashbacks, but I thought the cast handled them all pretty well.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just announced on Facebook: “It's official. Revenge will be back for a second season!”


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw that too! Yay! They would have been silly not to bring it back.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> The previews did show TRET and Jack about to kiss. I'm all for that, but more importantly, the previews showed TRET with blood all over her face telling someone that she would be the last thing they saw before they died! Who!? Who is she throttling?!
> 
> I can't wait to find out.
> 
> Is next week's episode the last of the season?


I'm curious too as to who she is throttling. Perhaps the guy who killed her father? Maybe we'll find out next week....unless that's part of the cliffhanger for the season.

The website says the wrap-up is May 23...so looks like we have 2 more episodes left.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah yes, the creepy white-haired guy! Totally forgot about him. I think you're right though.

Yay for two more episodes!

At the end of this episode, it seemed like they were going to a New Year's party. I wonder if that will be the scene of the season finale cliffhanger, kind of like the engagement party was the big mystery setting before.

Dude, these people do not have good track records with parties…


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, did anyone else think the stuff with Sammy was ridiculous? I mean, I'm a HUGE dog lover/sucker, but ... I dunno, something about that last scene with him was so melodramatic. (I honestly think the music played a part in my reaction.)

I loved the stuff with Nolan and the white-haired man, though, and the stuff with Charlotte/Declan too.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think the Sammy stuff came out of nowhere and seemed odd. Didn't really seem to fit. I guess they needed a way to get TRAC and Jack together.

I liked the stuff with Nolan and the white-haired guy too! Wonder how that's all going to work out. Loved how he tricked TRAC and sent her to the wrong house. The Charlotte/Declan issue will be interesting too.  Bet he can't talk his way out of that one, even though he's innocent.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like things with white-haired man are going to get much worse before they get better:

http://beta.abc.go.com/shows/revenge/official-blog/news-and-updates/20120515-finale-sneak-peek-photos

The good news is that those pictures make me more excited for the finale than the ridiculous teasers. ("SHOCKING. JAW DROPPING. EARTH SHATTERING. INCREDIBLE." Uh, when you have to use hyperbole like that to describe something, it usually isn't.)

Nolan's socks are pretty awesome too, haha.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

:O last nights show was so sad and awesome at the same time! :O


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoops! I keep forgetting that spoiler tags only work here on the site and not in email, so I accidentally read those 2 big reveals before watching the finale. Ah well. I'm not one who worries about that kind of thing. 

As for the episode itself:

WHOA.

More detailed, spoiler-filled thoughts below.......................



Spoiler



I'll just say now that I don't think the baby is Jack's.

I think Victoria COULD be dead for real... but maybe it's just that Madeleine Stowe hasn't signed on yet so they wanted to leave it open? They brought Lydia back from her "taxi bounce," so I wouldn't say Victoria's out for sure.

Also, obviously they're going to need to cast someone for TRAC's mother next season, and that's going to be the focus of the next part of the show. Very curious to see who that is and where they take that storyline!

Daniel + party planner seems like the next obvious romance... Although I couldn't care less about either of them right now.

Actually, the person I felt most for in this episode was Charlotte. She's so lost and struggling -- and she and Declan are (strangely) the most real characters on the show. Like, those kinds of people exist all over the place. Anyway, I really hope she's okay.

TRAC and Nolan were both great in this episode. As always, they have great friendship-chemistry and are the backbone of the show, IMO.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, don't worry about it, seriously!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I just watched the finale this afternoon!  Wow...Victoria actually dead? Not sure I believe it either...she seems a big part of the show. 

I hope the baby is not Jack's. I knew it would not go smoothly for TRAC but wasn't sure what would mess it up. TRET really bothers me.

I also feel sorry for Charlotte. She seems to be the one that keeps getting caught in the middle of things and no one seems to care about her much. I wish she'd get back with Declan. I think he was actually good for her.

Interested in seeing the story line with TRAC's mother. That was a surprise.

Yeah, I see Ashley & Daniel getting together too, but not interested in them much. They kind of deserve each other.

I love Nolan. I agree that he and TRAC have good chemistry and are the backbones. 

Looking forward to next season....of course by then I will have forgotten all the details from this season!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> They kind of deserve each other.


LOL exactly!

(Much like Victoria and Conrad, really.)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm, I thought I saw a book about the series, but I can't seem to find it any more, sad, I would have liked to read it for the time the series is not airing :/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> Hmm, I thought I saw a book about the series, but I can't seem to find it any more, sad, I would have liked to read it for the time the series is not airing :/


It wasn't a book, exactly. It was the script to the first episode. I read it, and there were a few interesting differences from what aired, but nothing *new*.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> It wasn't a book, exactly. It was the script to the first episode. I read it, and there were a few interesting differences from what aired, but nothing *new*.


Ahh, okay. It seemed interesting. Though you say script... As in the actual script? Cause I'm taking a class in writing for the screen next year, so that would be interesting


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> Ahh, okay. It seemed interesting. Though you say script... As in the actual script? Cause I'm taking a class in writing for the screen next year, so that would be interesting


Yes, the actual script. I took a couple screenwriting classes in college too, so I definitely found it fun to read. Unfortunately it doesn't appear to be available on Amazon anymore, and my copy isn't lendable.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just stumbled across this funny blooper reel! http://player.swagbucks.com/free_videos/aol5min/exclusive__revenge_bloopers/530/203852/

I *think* it's all from Season 1... but I don't recognize the very first clip, with Charlotte and Dec in swimsuits.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Revenge is moving to Sun nights... premiere this Sun!

I won't be watching live, since Sun nights are reserved for football, but I'm definitely planning to tune in this season still. Just via DVR. ;P

Anyone else going to join me?

Also, season 1 is up on Netflix now.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Revenge is moving to Sun nights... premiere this Sun!
> 
> I won't be watching live, since Sun nights are reserved for football, but I'm definitely planning to tune in this season still. Just via DVR. ;P
> 
> ...


Yes, I will be like you and DVRing it to watch later since football is on. Oh crap, I think The Good Wife is on Sunday too. 

Good to know that Netflix has season 1 now. I should probably watch the last couple of shows just to refresh my memory before the new season starts.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol yeah me too. Actually a friend just started watching via Netflix, and they were like, "Oh, I'm at the episode where Tyler pulls a gun," and I was like, "Oh, so the end then!" And he was like, "Um, no, I think it's only at like 12 out of 21..." And I was like, "WHOOPS." But also, "HAHA TYLER. Gotta love that guy."


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll be watching.  I can't wait.  I think there is a recap show on this Wed. night.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I skipped the recap, except for the last 4 min, which were a preview of the premiere. HOLY CRAP. Now I remember why I love this show.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I recorded it to watch later, although I did see some of it at the beginning. Now I'm going to have to watch the end! I read somewhere that it's going to start off with another flashback and the first half of the season will lead up to that....again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I read somewhere that it's going to start off with another flashback and the first half of the season will lead up to that....again.


Yeah, that's definitely the impression I got from just the 4 min that I watched. Which is cool/fun. I liked that about Season 1.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally got around to watching the Wed. night episode with the recap and the preview. Definitely looks like we are in for another great season!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm watching last night's premiere on my lunch break right now!!

And I'm 99% sure the actor playing Takeda is not the same one that played him last season, lol...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

And wow, Amanda doesn't even change her wardrobe when she's pregnant, huh?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Finished! Not a bad ep -- certainly setting up lots of craziness for the season. I'm most intrigued by the new guy (that was with Takeda) and of course by the angsty love triangle between TRAC/Jack/Daniel still. I'm less interested in the deceptions of the Grayson family this time around. I'm hoping whatever mystery/conspiracy there is starts to go beyond them... Not that I want them to go away! I'm just so used to them being the baddies. Why not make this bigger? And different from Season 1.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I tried to watch this show several times during season 1.  Then, my fiance and I tried again with the season opener this weekend - since it was sandwiched between a show we love (Once Upon a Time) and a new show we really were interested in (666 Park Avenue).  We sat on the edge of our seat for Once Upon a Time and both quite feel 666 Park Avenue has potential - but, again, Revenge left us completely bored and disinterested.  We couldn't pay attention to it.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Love Revenge. Once Upon A Time is just that IMHO. As long as it's not my time........                                        
Each to his own.

Great start to the season. I even enjoyed the startup last week and they usually bore me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I tried to watch this show several times during season 1. Then, my fiance and I tried again with the season opener this weekend - since it was sandwiched between a show we love (Once Upon a Time) and a new show we really were interested in (666 Park Avenue). We sat on the edge of our seat for Once Upon a Time and both quite feel 666 Park Avenue has potential - but, again, Revenge left us completely bored and disinterested. We couldn't pay attention to it.


I don't think this is a show you can just watch here and there. If you weren't in on the beginning episodes last year and followed it all season, none of it would really mean anything. It very much builds on each episode and if you miss any, it can be hard to follow. This is one of those shows that requires you to pay attention to follow all of the story lines. I usually multi-task while watching shows, but not with this one. It may not be your cup of tea anyway, but I know I wouldn't have found it interesting if I had just seen a few shows here and there.

Onto the new episode.... Glad to see that Jack is having doubts about TRET. Will be interesting to see what happens there and if it really is his baby. I see that nothing has changed with the Graysons. Looks like we're off to a good season!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with KindleGirl that Revenge is probably a hard show to just drop in on.

Btw, The Fug Girls (fashion + snark) just "fugged" the Season 2 premiere, hehe: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-201-10-2012


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I loved this new episode.  I was wondering who that guy was.   He is supposed to be Takeda?  He looks nothing like last year's guy!  Poor Charlotte!  I really feel sorry for her.  I guess Emily should have "taken care of" the white haired man last year.  I thought Jennifer Jason Leigh looked really different than I remembered her from past movies/shows.  If I was Jack, I would not have told TRET that I wasn't sure of the paternity of her child, I would have secretly had it checked after the baby was born.  It looks to me like they have plenty of momentum for this season.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

The season opener delivered. I love this show and like others I'm happy that Jack seems to be having doubts about the very convenient pregnancy. Nolan is becoming a favorite and I'm also curious about the dude with Takeda (who was a younger actor last season). I don't buy the Daniel/Ashley romance. It just seems convenient and a way for them not to add a new actress as a GF for him.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Harriet Schultz said:


> I don't buy the Daniel/Ashley romance. It just seems convenient and a way for them not to add a new actress as a GF for him.


I thought it felt more like convenience for Daniel and Ashley though.
Ashley wants someone with money, she wants status.
Daniel secretly wants Emily but Ashley is convenient because she takes care of everything while also being pretty on his arm when they go places.
Because, correct me if I'm wrong, they don't seem very more sexually attracted to each other than Victoria and Conrad. All polite kisses and half hugs while one of them stares into the distance (Daniel usually, in the direction of where Emily is or might be).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> I thought it felt more like convenience for Daniel and Ashley though.
> Ashley wants someone with money, she wants status.
> Daniel secretly wants Emily but Ashley is convenient because she takes care of everything while also being pretty on his arm when they go places.
> Because, correct me if I'm wrong, they don't seem very more sexually attracted to each other than Victoria and Conrad. All polite kisses and half hugs while one of them stares into the distance (Daniel usually, in the direction of where Emily is or might be).


YES. That is how I feel about their relationship exactly!

Honestly, I'm glad Ashley's still there though, b/c I just love her accent and wardrobe. 

And I don't think I've seen Jennifer Jason Leigh in anything else, but the Fug Girls mentioned it looks like she's had work done.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Jennifer Jason Leigh (the movies I recommend):

Fast Times at Ridgemont High-sweet innocent high school girl
Single White Female-scary kinda psycho roommate of Bridget Fonda
Delores Claiborne-a well done movie from a King novel


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashley is also a player. Last season she became Tyler's lover and co-conspirator, but I think she always saw Daniel as the ultimate prize. The lady (?) can't be trusted.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Dammit, Revenge! Making me like Daniel again?! Argh...

(But seriously, what he does for Charlotte is really, really nice. I'm glad there's some good will somewhere in that family.)

This episode was, I think, much better than last week's (which was fine, but not great). So many twists, so much plotting! But I worry about how much deception TRET herself is in charge of. Like, will Jack or Charlotte ever be able to forgive her if/when the truth comes to light??


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Another hilarious recap & fugging (latest, episode 2.02) - http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-202-10-2012/img_0303


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Another hilarious recap & fugging (latest, episode 2.02) - http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-202-10-2012/img_0303


Thanks for the link. Their recap is hysterical. I've bookmarked it so I can check it out next week too.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure if any of you had found this:






It is the main song of episode 4 (?) of the first season. I was rewatching it and had to find it cause I love it so much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> Not sure if any of you had found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I love "Riverside" by Agnes Obel! I've found quite a few good songs through Revenge (and Grey's and Scandal). Other Revenge faves:

- "For You" by Angus & Julia Stone
- "Twice" by Little Dragon
- "Seven Devils" by Florence + the Machine


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally had time to watch the last episode. Wow...another one with many twists and turns. 

I am liking Daniel again too, Kristan. So far he's been a nice guy...we'll see how long that takes to change! I'm really hating the TRET and Jack having a baby. Poor Jack when/if he ever finds out she's really not Amanda. Charlotte too...but she's already accustomed to all of the deception in the Grayson family so maybe it won't hurt so badly.

Think Declan is going to get caught with the jewelry and accused of stealing it? Who was that guy anyways and where did he come from suddenly?

Ashley just wants to get to the top....and I think she will do anything to get there. I don't really think she has feelings for Daniel...he's just a means to an end or a stepping stone.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashley just wants to get to the top....and I think she will do anything to get there. I don't really think she has feelings for Daniel...he's just a means to an end or a stepping stone.
[/quote]

When Ashley walked into Conrad's office in her little red dress, I had the feeling that the two of them were probably getting it on.

re: Declan. He's definitely going to get caught with that stolen bracelet. Charlotte's rich kid friends getting back at the working class interloper. Remember that he dumped her last season for that other girl the preppies were nasty to.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Harriet Schultz said:


> Ashley just wants to get to the top....and I think she will do anything to get there. I don't really think she has feelings for Daniel...he's just a means to an end or a stepping stone.
> 
> When Ashley walked into Conrad's office in her little red dress, I had the feeling that the two of them were probably getting it on.
> 
> re: Declan. He's definitely going to get caught with that stolen bracelet. Charlotte's rich kid friends getting back at the working class interloper. Remember that he dumped her last season for that other girl the preppies were nasty to.


COMPLETELY agree, re: Ashley. Also re: Ashley walking into Conrad's office in that dress. I definitely think they're doing it. She's his little spy on Daniel.

Poor, stupid Dec. I like him, b/c he's that rough-around-the-edges good guy that I can't help rooting for. But yeah, the rich kids are messing with him.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thoughts on last night's ep...
- Declan, WHY are you so dumb?
- This Nolan-actually-running-a-company side plot is distracting. Why bother? (Just for the love interest?)
- Aw, I kinda feel bad for TRET... Does she not deserve some peace and happiness, a real family?


Spoiler



- Not sure I like the weird flashbacks to training with Takeda, nor the past relationship with this Aidan fellow... Did we really need a love SQUARE? (Or is it a love fork, since all 3 lines go out from the same point? Aidan, Jack, and Daniel back to TRAC.)


- All the Grayson family stuff (including the press conference) is really mind-boggling. So many layers of deceit and backstabbing... I can't keep it straight!

Related: Forever Young Adult is back to recapping the episodes (or at least some of them) and I really agreed with what they said in this latest recap: http://foreveryoungadult.com/2012/10/15/revenge-2x3-confidence/



> "I've figured out what the problem is with this season. Too many plotlines going on. Last season there was Revenge of the Week, and then a slowly evolving Other Stuff. This year it's like 15 storylines, and no people's faces being crossed out in red sharpie."


Revenge is allowed to be crazy -- it's supposed to be, in fact! -- but being hard to follow is a problem for me.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm one week behind.. I DVR and watch later.. I have been watching this from the beginning and I'm still confused.


Spoiler



Have no idea what is going on between Victoria and Charlotte.. pushes her away, tells her she had to - what did they ever explain that And why is Conrad acting so supportive of Victoria now? Everytime I think I get the plot - it changes.. but maybe that is the idea?


 Hah! I still love this show. especially Nolan..


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm one week behind.. I DVR and watch later.. I have been watching this from the beginning and I'm still confused.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I had ALL the same thoughts/questions.

They do sort of explain the Victoria/Charlotte thing, but at this point all the Grayson family interactions are kind of beyond belief for me... Or at least, the show is moving at such a breakneck speed that they're not showing me the things I would need to see between the Graysons in order to believe how they're acting.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The latest "fugging of the show" is up! http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-203-10-2012


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, wow... Last night's episode was intense!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> Oh, wow... Last night's episode was intense!


Gah I was traveling and had turned my cable off, so my DVR didn't catch it!  I'm going to have to watch it online tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm kind of getting annoyed by the show.  I'm not sure how long they can sustain the viewers interest with this plot line - mine is waning.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Uh oh... Conflicting impressions, hm.

Well turns out I missed 2 eps (was traveling last Sun too) so I have a LOT to catch up on!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Havent seen the last episode- but I really enjoyed the previous one..  at least I understood what was happening.. hah!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm still catching up (literally right now, while I do some chores) and all I can think is, "Man, that is a LOT of cleavage at a baby shower..."

Also, I don't understand what's going on with Nolan's side story at all.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh whoa, and that's the end of the baby shower...

Dang, I feel worse and worse for Amanda at every turn. Interesting how her character (and the way the audience is supposed to feel toward her) has evolved from last season.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh whoa, and that's the end of the baby shower...
> 
> Dang, I feel worse and worse for Amanda at every turn. Interesting how her character (and the way the audience is supposed to feel toward her) has evolved from last season.


Amanda will get her revenge, you'll know what I mean when you've seen the end of this weeks ep.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

kiazishiru said:


> Amanda will get her revenge, you'll know what I mean when you've seen the end of this weeks ep.


Just got there. But I don't get the vibe (necessarily) that she's going to betray Emily (TRAC). More that her and Emily's secrets are now in danger due to Mason Treadwell.

Honestly, I'm getting a little weary of all the deception, because I feel like the twists and turns are being ratcheted up this season at the expense of character growth. That translates to: it's hard to follow along, and I don't care that much about the characters. (Except, at this point, Amanda (TRET) and maybe Declan, despite how stupid he is.)

I really hope I don't get tired of this show, the way I did with Heroes (for pretty much the same reasons)... :/


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it was a lot easier when it was one Revenge plot a week.. at least it all fit.  And yes - I was also amazed by the cleavage..lol!


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Nolan worked best as Emily's partner in crime and I don't like this girlfriend story arc or the drama about his father who we never knew. Emily's mother seems irrelevant and an unnecessary complication.  The story has somehow lost its focus and I hope they can get it back. I agree that it's become too complicated. And really, how could Amanda have recovered so completely from a fall like that? Not even a broken bone? Come on.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agree with you 100%, Harriet!

Did anyone else think Amanda was going to lose the baby?? I have to admit, I'm pretty surprised she didn't. I didn't expect the show to actually saddle Jack with a kid...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Agree with you 100%, Harriet!
> 
> Did anyone else think Amanda was going to lose the baby?? I have to admit, I'm pretty surprised she didn't. I didn't expect the show to actually saddle Jack with a kid...


With the mum around, who say the whole baby plot and mum plot isn't connected?
That would make more impact than Amanda losing the baby then. I did think Amanda would die though, I didn't think she'd survive.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Harriet Schultz said:


> Nolan worked best as Emily's partner in crime and I don't like this girlfriend story arc or the drama about his father who we never knew. Emily's mother seems irrelevant and an unnecessary complication. The story has somehow lost its focus and I hope they can get it back. I agree that it's become too complicated. And really, how could Amanda have recovered so completely from a fall like that? Not even a broken bone? Come on.
> 
> I also agree completely with your thoughts. It's gotten really difficult to follow. There's enough drama here for three shows.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't understand what Nolan's CFO/girlfriend was doing at Grayson Corp and what hijinks Daniel and Aiden were up to regarding her visit and questions about David Clark


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Maxx said:


> I didn't understand what Nolan's CFO/girlfriend was doing at Grayson Corp and what hijinks Daniel and Aiden were up to regarding her visit and questions about David Clark


I *think* there's going to be some question of ownership for Nolan's company, i.e., whether or not Grayson Global owns it.

Fortunately, Emily stated that she had liquidated her stock in NolCorp awhile ago.

Unfortunately, Nolan may end up being poor soon.

But maybe that means he'll move in with Emily again?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't seen the last episode yet, but I have to agree....it's getting too complicated and hard to follow. There are so many twists and deceptions going on that I can't keep up. I don't know what the flashbacks are all about either....is it really crucial to the story?? Jack and Declan are about the only people left who are what they appear to be. Everyone else is pretending to be someone they are not and hiding something. I think there are way too many plot lines going on this season. It is not as enjoyable as last season. I'll hang on for a while to see what happens to some of the characters, but if it keeps at this pace I doubt I will hang on all season. I'm getting to the point where I just don't care about the people any more.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yuuuuuuup. I'm in the same boat here.



KindleGirl said:


> Jack and Declan are about the only people left who are what they appear to be. Everyone else is pretending to be someone they are not and hiding something.


And unfortunately the Porter boys are both kinda dumb... So I like/sympathize with them, but I don't exactly admire them.

I think Charlotte is pretty genuine too, actually, but again, hard to admire because she's just a pawn (mostly by virtue of being young and powerless, and maybe a bit naive).

You could make an argument for Amanda (TRET) being genuine in every way except for her identity, too. And she's NOT stupid or powerless, which is probably why she's my favorite character right now.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> And unfortunately the Porter boys are both kinda dumb... So I like/sympathize with them, but I don't exactly admire them.
> 
> I think Charlotte is pretty genuine too, actually, but again, hard to admire because she's just a pawn (mostly by virtue of being young and powerless, and maybe a bit naive).
> 
> You could make an argument for Amanda (TRET) being genuine in every way except for her identity, too. And she's NOT stupid or powerless, which is probably why she's my favorite character right now.


Lol....true about the Porter boys. I guess that's what makes me like them though...they are genuine, even if stupid. 

Charlotte is mostly genuine too, but she has been known to deceive as well. Mostly she's just used by someone else to get what they want and I feel sorry for her.

I kinda want to like TRET too, but sometimes she just makes me mad. But in her shoes I suppose I can see why she does some of the things. TRAC uses her so much to get what she wants.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I still enjoy Nolan - but I preferred his story line last season.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

It almost seems like the writers have lost sight of the original premise and are now floundering. Did they think this show would only run for one season and have invented nonsensical plot lines to keep the story afloat? As a writer, my feeling is that they're going with their first draft without re-reading to see if page 300 has anything to do with a situation they created on page 50. When viewers/readers stop caring about the characters, you're in trouble.

This was my absolute favorite show last year (aside from Castle, which has continued to be good), but so far this year is a disappointment. Blame the writers.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Harriet Schultz said:


> It almost seems like the writers have lost sight of the original premise and are now floundering. Did they think this show would only run for one season and have invented nonsensical plot lines to keep the story afloat? As a writer, my feeling is that they're going with their first draft without re-reading to see if page 300 has anything to do with a situation they created on page 50. When viewers/readers stop caring about the characters, you're in trouble.


Agree 110% with that last statement.

As for the premise and the writers, I think there's always been a question of how this story/concept was going to be sustained. Like, Emily (TRAC) can only get revenge on so many people, right? But at some point during Season 1, the writers found a way to get away from the formulaic "red X over company retreat photo" thing, and amazingly, the themes and conflicts and character arcs still worked!

But. This season they're not. As you said, it seems more floundering. It's as if they thought that what worked about the second part of the first season was the soap opera-like drama, rather than (as I said above) the themes and conflicts and character arcs.

I hope they figure the reality out soon.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

On a lighter note, here's the latest recap from the Fug Girls: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-205-11-2012/img_0700

_Updated to add: Oh, I'll link to last week's too, since I was on vacation - http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-203-2-10-2012._


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I find myself annoyed by the Nolan subplot even though I love him. I do like how Faux-manda has become a more sympathetic character now. She was way too simplistic and cookie cutter last season.

I'll join in with wondering what the writers are doing, because most of what's going on so far is confusing and seems pretty irrelevant. I assume at some point we're going to find out more about who the divers found in the first episode, but so far I'm not making the connections.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Coral Moore said:


> I find myself annoyed by the Nolan subplot even though I love him. I do like how Faux-manda has become a more sympathetic character now. She was way too simplistic and cookie cutter last season.
> 
> I'll join in with wondering what the writers are doing, because most of what's going on so far is confusing and seems pretty irrelevant.


Agree 110%.

As for the shipwreck + divers, I have no doubt they're going to get to that and explain it, but the question is, will any of us still care?

(Sorry, I know it sounds like I'm hating on a show that I claim to want to talk about! It's just that I'm so frustrated. I really really enjoyed this show last season, and I'm worried that it's spinning out of control.)


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Agree 110%.
> 
> As for the shipwreck + divers, I have no doubt they're going to get to that and explain it, but the question is, will any of us still care?
> 
> (Sorry, I know it sounds like I'm hating on a show that I claim to want to talk about! It's just that I'm so frustrated. I really really enjoyed this show last season, and I'm worried that it's spinning out of control.)


Tonight I think it really did, "spring out of control'"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> Tonight I think it really did, "spring out of control'"


Uh oh... 

I probably won't get to watch the latest episode until tomorrow, but you've got me nervous.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I actually thought some stuff was coming together, or at least really close together, enough to break apart like a house of cards in 1 or 2 eps.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Top moment of this episode...that gorgeous red dress on Emily.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Emily does look gorgeous in that dress (and the yellow top in an earlier scene) but aren't you not supposed to wear red to a wedding? 

AAAAHHHHH I just got to the scene at the end with Jack and Amanda (TRET) and just WHATOMFGAAAUUUGGHGHHHH!?!??!?!??!

*deep breath*

Okay, actually, I don't mind it so much, because as I've said, I kinda like Amanda (TRET) now. And I'm kind of over Jack. But I'm not really invested in any of the relationships on this show anymore. Like, I'm not really rooting for anyone to be happy. In part because it seems like everyone's happiness depends on someone else's misery. Or at least deception. I think that's... a bad sign.

Btw, latest recap from Forever Young Adult: http://foreveryoungadult.com/2012/11/05/revenge-2x6-illusion/


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

The Amanda/Jack thing threw me for a loop too. For the most part I'm over Jack as well. I just feel sorry for him more than anything because he's really such a nice guy and no one can tell him the truth, ever. I also don't really get the bar subplot at all.



Spoiler



Amanda's mom really doesn't make sense to me either and I wish she'd stayed dead.



Wild Speculation:


Spoiler



I'm assuming it's Aiden in the boat which is how he sort of red-shirted himself into the middle of things.


 If that's the case I'm going to be pretty disappointed because it's just so, so obvious.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oohhh, I like your boat body guess! I hadn't thought of that... but then, I've kind of stopped caring. I'm 1-2 episodes away from dropping this show. :/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

DAGNABBIT! Right when I'm ready to drop this show, they bring on someone from one of my most beloved series, Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night's episode (with the exception of the lame promos for Neiman Marcus) was one of this season's best since it moved the story along and actually made sense. I'm hooked again. Are we the only people on K-B who watch this show?? I'm surprised that there's more discussion of Castle than this.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Haha, I actually loved the promos for Neiman Marcus. I was like, Hey, I can follow THIS story! 

I wasn't as pleased with last night's ep as you, I guess b/c I think the idea of blackmailing


Spoiler



Treadwell


 is so preposterous.

But there were character moments I really liked, particularly with Amanda (TRET), and between Victoria and Conrad.

I wonder if


Spoiler



Amanda's mom


 is really gone, or if she will be coming back later...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Best show this season! They have me back.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Forever Young Adult's recap, which actually made me laugh out loud (for real): http://foreveryoungadult.com/2012/11/12/revenge-2x7penance/

"but you can't take the crazy, murderous stripper out of the girl..."


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Here's a video for those times when you can't get enough of Victoria's propensity to slap people around:






Cherie


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, thanks for that vid. Too funny!! (Esp. paired with the music.)

Also funny, latest recap from the Fug Girls: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-episode-207-11-2012


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm watching last night's Revenge right now, and my only thoughts/feelings so far are... ?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm watching last night's Revenge right now, and my only thoughts/feelings so far are... ?


Yeah, that was my feeling too, I didn't get the importance of some of the stuff at all :/


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I tuned in five minutes late so of course I had no idea that this was a prequel. Why was TRET dealing with Russian crooks with Aiden behind the bar? As soon as I realized we were in the past, it made sense and continued the show's theme, which is "revenge." So now we understand Aiden's revenge (for his sister) and Victoria's revenge on her b*tch of a mother. Is the show going to continue in this way? Will we have Daniel in a hissy fit because his father burned his poems? I didn't understand where Jack/Jack's father and the extortionist fit it. Has the show jumped the shark or is it just taking a new direction? After all, TRET's list of people to be paid back is getting short. I still like it, but switched back and forth to a PBS special on Downton Abbey, so it wasn't a grabber.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My vote is "jumped the shark." Unfortunately.

Yes, you're right, these other storylines fit in with revenge. But I feel like it's all much less coherent than the simple "red X over the photo" from Season 1.

What I hadn't thought about until your post, though, was the idea of Jack finally getting in on the show's theme. They've obviously developed this back story for his family of being tangled up with the Hamptons mob (or something), so now that the mob guy's sons are back for revenge, I wonder how Jack and Dec are going to respond.

But I use the term "I wonder" lightly. I've lost most of my interest in this show...

I liked learning what Nolan really did with that money --


Spoiler



giving Emily (TRAC) a bunch of money to take care of her, and then lying and saying it was a return on her father's investment


 -- and seeing poor old Sammy (the dog) again. Other than that, meh. All the back story with Aiden and his sister and the Russians could have been done differently -- or not at all. I feel like the writers are spinning their web too complicated-ly, and then getting tangled in their own work.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the writers are lost and are experimenting with "should we do this or should we do that" as they try to find their way back to the original premise. 
Now that Jack's with TRET and Aiden's with TRAC (sorry for mixing them up in my earlier post), I miss the possibility of TRAC and Jack getting together, which the early episodes hinted at. Oh, well. 
I haven't given up entirely and will watch the season finale, but wonder if there's a season 3 for this show.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, there isn't much romantic tension this year either.

I'm guessing we'll finish out Season 2 and that will be the end. Unless the writers pull out some kind of miracle...

Latest Forever Young Adult recap: http://foreveryoungadult.com/2012/11/26/revenge-2x8-lineage/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Latest "fug the show": http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-2-11-2012

ROFL: "Ninja School For Thoughtful Self-Drowning"


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm in the midst of the latest episode and, strangely, the only part I'm really enjoying is Victoria & Conrad. They... make a good team.

(Oh, and Nolan. But everyone always loves Nolan.)

Things DO finally come together in this episode, so I appreciate that some of the confusion is evaporating.

Still hard to actually *root* for any of these people, though...


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Just so you don't feel like you're talking to yourself...

Last night's "winter finale" was all right. I do like Aiden and TRAC together, but from the promos it looks like she's getting back (for real?)with Daniel. Jack used to be so sexy and likable and now he's an uninteresting wimp with an irrelevant gangster connection. Perhaps TRET will take out the two thugs. She's tougher than Jack. I like that Ashley, who has slept with almost everyone on this show...remember Tyler? ...finally got hers. Nolan as a Trojan horse at Grayson, Inc might be interesting. Oh, well. I'll watch when it comes back in the spring, but I won't lose any sleep wondering what will happen next.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol thanks.

The way the promo was juxtaposed with Victoria calling Emily (TRAC) for a favor makes me wonder if the romance with Daniel is going to be a fabrication... but of course, LAST time that happened, she actually developed feelings for him. So who knows!

HAHA I love the idea of Amanda (TRET) taking out the thug brothers b/c Jack is weaksauce!!

And yeah, Ashley got what was coming to her. (And HAHA can you believe she asked Daniel if he remembered Tyler?! Like, does SHE remember Tyler? Does she remember the fact that she and him were a THING, and that no new bf wants to be reminded of the ex bf, particularly when the ex bf was a psycho that tried to kill him and everyone he loved?) All that said, I hope she's not out of the show! I seriously love her there for fashion alone, if nothing else.

Will I continue to watch in the spring? Hm, I'm not sure... On the one hand, this would be a great stopping point, an opportunity for me to break away from the show. On the other hand, I kind of liked last night's ep (first time this season?!). So I guess we'll see how I feel come Jan 6th.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

A bit late, but here's the Fug Girls recap of the winter finale: http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-3-12-2012


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I've jumped the Revenge ship, but still plan to read the Fug the Shows because they're too funny (also, nice clothes!): http://gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-revenge-the-last-three-weeks-01-2013


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

They've lost me as well (it's on opposite Downton). I occasionally will catch the epi the next day, but the show's just not what it had been. 

Scandal, however, so far hasn't disappointed me and is my new favorite.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Harriet Schultz said:


> They've lost me as well (it's on opposite Downton). I occasionally will catch the epi the next day, but the show's just not what it had been.
> 
> Scandal, however, so far hasn't disappointed me and is my new favorite.


Omg LOVE Scandal! Did you know we have a discussion thread on it? http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,110525.0.html


----------

